# Steelhead at Eastlake CEI Wall Tonight!!!



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Got this one on an orange and silver little cleo tonight a little after 8pm. Had a scale on me and it weighed 7 pounds even. Thanks to the guy who netted it for me! They are here!!!!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

awesome fish I'm hoping to get some in the morning


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Sweet. Good luck. A lot of people were getting hits, but that was the only one landed.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I can't believe with that many people trespassing Eastlake isn't doing anything about it.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Trespassing? Who is trespassing? Are you one of those haters that doesn't want anyone else to catch fish?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's posted to stay out it's private property they have the ability to do it. But as normal in today's society most hoodlums ignore the rules and do as they please


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

There is no sign there. Go check for yourself. Sounds like you are just jealous people are catching fish, and you are not. You sound like a 90 year old man yelling at little kids to get of your grass. The problem is that you do not own the grass. 

P.S. It would be "private" property, and not "privet" property.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

sorry spell check missed it. not 90 I just chose to follow the rules. apparently they keep getting torn down.I don't steelhead fish either.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

guys, this isnt face book! play nice


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

SenkoGuy said:


> There is no sign there. Go check for yourself. Sounds like you are just jealous people are catching fish, and you are not. You sound like a 90 year old man yelling at little kids to get of your grass. The problem is that you do not own the grass.
> 
> P.S. It would be "private" property, and not "privet" property.



The great state of Ohio in all its infinite wisdom says you don't have to ""post "" your property to be trespassing, If your on privit property and don't have permission your trespassing or as the say in pennsyletucky "trasspassin"put that in your pipe and smoke it lol.That said I would fish it until I was given a warning from ODNR.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

just another one. it would be Eastlake PD.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Per the Eastlake Police department it is not open to fishing. NO TRESPASSING SIGNS ARE POSTED


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

well there you have it the definitive comment ducknut gets a A for his extra effort to shed some reality based facts on the subject.that said I always felt we should start a thread that gives the gps locations of all the areas on "steelhead ally' that are being posted.It would benefit all of us to know the creeping reality of the loss of some of the primo fishing spots that are being wiped out by paranoid/over zealous within the law etc,land owners.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's more of a safety issue the lake is eroding up underneath. But as normal their are still those that are tearing down signs, ignoring them and cutting holes in chain link fences. Breaking numerous laws to catch a FISH. When that same fish can be caught in many more legally accessed areas you just need to work a little bit.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

So you actually called the Eastlake police department?


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

He REALLY doesn't want you fishing there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. He actually pointed out that you're breaking the law, and you call Ducknut that?
What's the matter, is that your only fishing spot? So you think it's ok that you fish somewhere illegally? 
I think that's a just little wrong. 


ducknut141 said:


> that same fish can be caught in many more legally accessed areas you just need to work a little bit


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Tons of people fish down there, and he ruined it. Plus, he doesn't even steelhead fish. I know what the law says, and how it works. There were no signs or anything else down there, so he calls the police on people fishing? Don't you think the Eastlake police have better things to do, then manage the CEI wall?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Fixed your last post for ya-

"Tons of people fish illegally down there, and that makes it ok in my mind.
I know what the law says, and I don't care. Someone took down the signs so that makes it ok. The Eastlake police have better things to do, so I can get away with it."


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SenkoGuy said:


> Tons of people fish down there, and he ruined it. Plus, he doesn't even steelhead fish. I know what the law says, and how it works. There were no signs or anything else down there, so he calls the police on people fishing? Don't you think the Eastlake police have better things to do, then manage the CEI wall?


Just a little history lesson.....CEI used to lease the wall area to Eastlake. Eastlake then sold passes to non-residents to allow them to fish it, residents of Eastlake got to fish for free. It was great for white bass in August and steelhead in the fall. About two years ago, due to the concrete falling apart it was chained up and closed to ALL fishing.

I thought with your initial post that maybe Eastlake had reconsided and reopened the spot. It sounds like Ducknut141 confirmed with Eastlake police that it is still closed. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

I have been fishing there since I was a kid. Actually, I just took a ride down there and there are people fishing and no signs.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I confirmed with the PD. people keep taking the signs down and that doesn't make it legal to use.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm sure you did.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We're done here.


----------

